# Red Seal Exam Preparation



## Eddy C. (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello everyone! I just joined this forum today! Nice to meet you all and I hope I can make some friends and get some elec. knowledge exchanges here :vs_cool:

I'm going to have my first attempt of IP (Red Seal) Exam on Industrial Electrician. I mainly studied this topic with Electrical Wiring Industrial Canadian Edition. I just feel that's not right to write the exam with the practical job experience plus theory knowledge from the book. Feeling not confident enough. Is there anyone can give me some advice on this? any books or websites recommendations for my exam prep?:smile:


----------



## controlsengineer5779 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Although I'm an American, I had PR status in Canada for a few years and got a Province of Ontario 442-A Inter-provincial Red Seal Journeypersons Industrial Electrician's Licence in 2016. I passed the first time, and what I did was take a prep class at the local community college. This was in Windsor and the class was through St. Clair College. I don't know what they have in Vancouver, but I reached out to the Ontario College of Trades in Toronto to get my hours verified to sit for the test. It took about 8 months to do this; a lot of it had to do with me not ever having worked in Canada. So reach out to the BC College of Trades if there is one and they can give you advice on how to get into a prep class. BTW, everyone in my class, and there were about 25 of us, had failed the exam at least once. I have a Michigan Journeyman Electrical license, and Canada is way different as far as testing than the states. All the best and good luck.


----------

